# Tarmac SL4 with Quarq Elsa BB30



## UltralightHiker (Jun 9, 2011)

Anyone have a 2014 Tarmac SL4 (OSBB) with a Quarq Elsa BB30? My frame and Quarq are not in yet, but I had a few questions.


I do not need any adapters or anything to run the BB30 quarq on my Tarmac correct? I found a few threads on the 2012 models, but wanted to make sure that was still the case.
Which magnet will I need to use? Will I have to epoxy the frame, or will I be able to use the BB ring or Cable guide magnets?


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

1) The Quarq /SRAM BB30 does not just "fit right in".
Refer to Spesh's instructions, here: http://service.specialized.com/collateral/ownersguide/new/assets/pdf/IG0414_revC.pdf

2) There's no threaded external cup, for that magnet 'ring" to mount under.
I'd try the "cable guide bolt" option first, as it's removeable and easy to adjust. 

I recall there's a white, dashed-line, alignment circle on back side of the Quarq, that the magnet must be aligned to. If the cable guide mount fails to put the magnet there, or some judicious bending of the magnet bracket won't put it into alignment, then you'll have to resort to epoxying the magnet to the chainstay.

In the latter case, measure several times, and glue once.


----------



## UltralightHiker (Jun 9, 2011)

Thank you for the info. That document is exactly what I needed.


----------



## smokie496 (Aug 24, 2011)

The cable guide bolt will not work on the SL4 for the Elsa... At least I could not get it to work. I ended up having to epoxy my magnet darn close to the bb to get it to read and be even with the dotted lines. Initially I had it further down the chain stay and it would lose the reading every few minutes. Placement is key, as I have dropped my chain 2 times in 8 months, even with the chain catcher it took the magnet off. The epoxy that comes with your Quarq doesn't leave a mark on the frame, so no worries there.

As chincy as it seems, I have also used black electrical tape to secure the magnet to the frame if you do not want to use epoxy. Could not even tell it was there.

I can sort you with pics if you need.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Also note, you can always "stack" & epoxy magnets if needed, to get it closer to the backside of the Quarq. The magnets Quarq supplies are pretty darned strong, so may not be strictly necessary.


----------



## _Forza_ (Jul 11, 2010)

tom_h said:


> 1) The Quarq /SRAM BB30 does not just "fit right in".
> Refer to Spesh's instructions, here: http://service.specialized.com/collateral/ownersguide/new/assets/pdf/IG0414_revC.pdf
> 
> 2) There's no threaded external cup, for that magnet 'ring" to mount under.
> ...


Ummm...It does fit right in...both my SL4 and Venge frames arrived with BB30 bearings installed. You'll only need to use the adaptor cups for Shimano (BB86) or Campy Cranks...

Regarding the Quarq Magnet...The cable pull is the best place. Two things though. 

1. You'll want to file or shave down the underside of the plastic guide. It has two ridges, that will cause the retention bolt to not thread in.

2. You'll need to bend the magnet mount slightly to get the alignment right.


----------



## OutAndBack (Aug 18, 2011)

_Forza_ said:


> Ummm...It does fit right in...both my SL4 and Venge frames arrived with BB30 bearings installed. You'll only need to use the adaptor cups for Shimano (BB86) or Campy Cranks...


Yes, I confirmed with both Specialized and Quarq that it does fit right in as well. You take the play out with the pre-load adjuster on the crank and you are good to go.


----------



## smokie496 (Aug 24, 2011)

_Forza_ said:


> Ummm...It does fit right in...both my SL4 and Venge frames arrived with BB30 bearings installed. You'll only need to use the adaptor cups for Shimano (BB86) or Campy Cranks...
> 
> Regarding the Quarq Magnet...The cable pull is the best place. Two things though.
> 
> ...


I did not even think about filing it down! That would be so much nicer. Thank you for the tip.


----------



## blairellis (Nov 9, 2012)

MAKE SURE YOU HAVE THE LATEST MAGNET!!!

I have a cracked frame to prove this. SRAM/Quarq will not warranty it if you don't have it.

If your magnet looks like the one on the left, do not ride your bike until you get the newest version.










That said, I have the Quarq Elsa on my SL4 Pro frame and it works perfect. Mounted by the "cable pull." Quotes because I have no pulls. Only the Di2 wire cover.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

blairellis said:


> MAKE SURE YOU HAVE THE LATEST MAGNET!!!
> 
> I have a cracked frame to prove this. SRAM/Quarq will not warranty it if you don't have it.
> 
> If your magnet looks like the one on the left, do not ride your bike until you get the newest version. ...


How does that happen?

From the photo, I'm not understanding what's "wrong" with the lefthand magnet.


----------



## blairellis (Nov 9, 2012)

It's not encapsulated within plastic to keep it from dislodging and sticking to the chain and getting sucked into the rear derailleur.

Arrow shows the magnet lodged in the cog of the rear derailleur.










End result of that carnage:


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

blairellis said:


> It's not encapsulated within plastic to keep it from dislodging and sticking to the chain and getting sucked into the rear derailleur.
> 
> Arrow shows the magnet lodged in the cog of the rear derailleur.
> 
> End result of that carnage:


Oof! Nasty!

Quarq must have changed the design of all their magnets. My magnet is of the ring-under-threaded-cup design, your righthand photo. But mine is bare magnet, not encapsulated.

Maybe I'll contact Quarq about an encapsulated replacement magnet.


----------



## VanillaGorila (May 14, 2010)

Dang, a picture says a thousand words. I've been thinking hard about getting a quarq, but this may of have just persuaded me not to.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

VanillaGorila said:


> Dang, a picture says a thousand words. I've been thinking hard about getting a quarq, but this may of have just persuaded me not to.


That's a freak occurrence. First time I've heard of the magnet falling off and causing that kind of failure. Besides, it can't happen with the new style magnets.


----------



## VanillaGorila (May 14, 2010)

tom_h said:


> That's a freak occurrence. First time I've heard of the magnet falling off and causing that kind of failure. Besides, it can't happen with the new style magnets.


I agree, but maybe I'll go with a powertap and be safe.


----------



## blairellis (Nov 9, 2012)

VanillaGorila said:


> Dang, a picture says a thousand words. I've been thinking hard about getting a quarq, but this may of have just persuaded me not to.


I still wouldn't trade the Quarq for a power tap if you paid me to. Swapping to race wheels etc. is SO much easier this way.


tom_h said:


> That's a freak occurrence. First time I've heard of the magnet falling off and causing that kind of failure. Besides, it can't happen with the new style magnets.


Exactly, can't happen again here. Just get the new style magnet and you'll be fine.


VanillaGorila said:


> I agree, but maybe I'll go with a powertap and be safe.


See above. It can't happen with the new style magnet. But, do what you will. I wouldn't trade my Quarq for a power tap for any reason though.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

VanillaGorila said:


> I agree, but maybe I'll go with a powertap and be safe.


Well, you could break a spoke in high speed descending curve, the spoke gets wrapped up in your frame, you go into an uncontrolled skid, fly off the road into a 1000 ft deep chasm, and DIE!!

Suddenly a busted off magnet doesn't look so bad.

;-)


----------



## blairellis (Nov 9, 2012)

If a busted magnet that snaps your rear derailleur, lodging itself between a spoke and crushing the seat stay of a carbon frame doesn't look so bad, imagine what it does when you're traveling at speed. I'm lucky to be alive. I was descending one of the biggest mountains in East TN right before it happened. So yea, you joke about it, but that busted magnet could be serious. That's why I posted my PSA about it.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Sorry , I didnt intend to mock you or make light of your situation. It seemed the guy scared off from a quarq just because of the magnet, was over-reacting.


----------



## blairellis (Nov 9, 2012)

tom_h said:


> Sorry , I didnt intend to mock you or make light of your situation. It seemed the guy scared off from a quarq just because of the magnet, was over-reacting.


No worries, I wasn't upset, just explaining myself as to why I posted it in the first place. I guess emotions and voice tone arent easily conveyed via the interwebz


----------



## smokie496 (Aug 24, 2011)

I just went to my LBS and they have not heard anything about Quarq giving out new magnets and they would call tomorrow. Did you just call yourself and get one mailed out? 

I have had mine fall off twice and thankfully one did not catch and was lost, and the other stuck to my chainring and not my chain.


----------



## blairellis (Nov 9, 2012)

smokie496 said:


> I just went to my LBS and they have not heard anything about Quarq giving out new magnets and they would call tomorrow. Did you just call yourself and get one mailed out?
> 
> I have had mine fall off twice and thankfully one did not catch and was lost, and the other stuck to my chainring and not my chain.


I went to my LBS and they had them from trying to sort through the frame warranty issue. They had been talking to Quarq so I'm assuming they got it directly from them.

I would not ride your bike until you get that new magnet since its fallen off already. Seriously, don't risk your frame or rear derailleur or anything else. But, that's just my advice...


----------



## smokie496 (Aug 24, 2011)

blairellis said:


> I went to my LBS and they had them from trying to sort through the frame warranty issue. They had been talking to Quarq so I'm assuming they got it directly from them.
> 
> I would not ride your bike until you get that new magnet since its fallen off already. Seriously, don't risk your frame or rear derailleur or anything else. But, that's just my advice...


I'll take your word for it. Roads are junk right now anyway. Great timing!


----------



## Madone SIX (May 13, 2012)

smokie496 said:


> I'll take your word for it. Roads are junk right now anyway. Great timing!


The new style magnets are now shipped with all new Quarq power meters. If you use the putty, you could still have the issue, but not with the BB or Cable mount magnets.

I was told if you order the magnets from their web store, you would now get the new version as well, but I would call to make sure.


----------

